#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Studying in Australia | Education in Australia | Education Culture of Australia

## nitika.arora

Studying in Australia offers international students more than academic achievement and a globally recognised qualification.  Unlike distance education, this is a once-in-a-lifetime experience through which a student can develop independence, maturity, an understanding of other cultures, and the ability to see issues from different perspectives.  

Study in Australia better prepares a student to work in today's global marketplace. This is why several foreign companies recruit directly from Australian universities and vocational institutes.  Many international organisations and companies employ overseas students with Australian qualifications because their exposure to the outside world gives them greater independence and maturity.  With international trade barriers disappearing, great opportunities exist for those with the skills, experience and knowledge to seize them.

In Australia, international students can gain this experience in a safe, friendly environment and at an affordable cost. Student visas also allow international students to find part-time jobs while completing their studies to ensure financial stability and better quality of life while in Australia.

Education in Australia 

Australia is the third most popular study destination in the English-speaking world, with more than 200,000 international students in Australian institutions across all education sectors: higher education, vocational education and training, English Language colleges, and schools. 

The Australian government invests billions of dollars each year in developing Australian education and in university research. There are also a number of local banks and financial institutions to help with educational and personal loans for visiting students and local residents who need financial assistance. Australian institutions have an international focus within their courses and activities.

They exchange staff with institutions overseas, participate in international forums, and have partnerships and joint projects with overseas institutions and international research centres.

Australia's universities have made important breakthroughs in modern technology and science while Australia's vocational training system, which is based on industry standards, is used as a model for other Asia-Pacific countries. 

There are universities in all major Australian cities and throughout regional areas of the country ranging in size from around 3,000 students to 50,000 students. About 20 percent of students enrolled in Australian universities are from overseas. 

Many international students also study in vocational education and training colleges and institutes across Australia.  These institutes offer qualifications that recognised in the workplace. 

International students in Australia also study English language through courses offered by private organisations, universities and governments; in foundation courses to prepare them for university study and within Australian schools.   

The Australian Government ensures the quality of Australian institutions and courses in a number of ways.  Institutions must be accredited and courses offered to international students must be approved and listed on the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Courses for Overseas Students (CRICOS).  Qualifications offered to students must fit the Australian Qualifications Framework.  

National agencies, including the Australian University Quality Agency and the Australian National Training Authority, monitor Australian education institutions including their teaching, learning, administration and research. 

Australian institutions develop the creative, analytical and lateral thinking skills of students, and encourage individuality.  The Australian education system also encourages responsibility and maturity in students.  Students take an active part in their own education and are expected to supplement classroom studies with independent study in libraries, at home and in teams with other students. 

The staff at Australian institutions are also very experienced in helping students from other countries, and there are well-established support systems in place for international students.





  Similar Threads: Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Higher Education in Australia  - Education in Australia - Australian Education System

----------

